# HR20/100 won't play back HBO recordings



## rdalrymple (Aug 22, 2007)

In addition to the devices in the image, there's now another HR21-200 in the system.

Everything works great, except I can't play back premium movie channel recordings on the HR20. Until 2 nights ago I thought this was only true for recordings that do not reside on the HR20 itself, but then Sunday an HBO movie recorded on the HR20 wouldn't play back on the HR20. Other network programming playback is flawless, but HBO, Cinemax, etc. programming, when played on the HR20, results in a black screen and frozen HR20.

I can power the device off and back on to get going again, but "off" seems to be the _only_ command it recognizes while frozen. The program that was attempted then shows up in the play list as if playback was begun. The playback can be "resumed" on any of the other devices. All other receivers in the system play back any and all recordings without issue.

Any ideas for a fix?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

I've had a similar issue with "protected" channels not working. My TV seems to have an occasional problem with flag-protected content.

Does a blu-ray player work? My "HBO issue" follows a blu-ray player around, as they're both "protected"


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you swap receivers and the problem stays with the TV that is currently getting the black screen then it is a TV problem.

If you use a set of Component cables does the picture work then ? They do not check for copy protection like the HDMI cables do.
I run my Samsung with component cables and do not have a problem with any content.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

This is due to the copy protection protocol on HDMI known as HDCP not handshaking properly.

Can one assume your TV may be 2005 vintage? I had massive issues with 05 model Toshiba sets that had more than a single HDMI connection that were just as you describe but with DVD players. My only solution was to remove the TV's power momentarily (to fix it when it was in that broken state. I actually installed an inline switch so I could just reah back and DC the power). I learned over time to start the TV, the AVR and let both get "hot" before switching the input and THEN turning on the HDMI equipped device. ORDER WAS IMPORTANT and may in fact be different in your case. You may need to go component if your TV doesn't support HDCP.

I think your issue would be present if you are using a DVI connection for the sat box connected to the TV. If that is true try a direct HDMI port or go component.

Don "I haven't dealt with this sort of errors for years now so my recollections may be fit buzzy" Bolton


----------



## rdalrymple (Aug 22, 2007)

I have swapped receivers and had success, but I will certainly try component cables. If that's not the fix I'll try some of lugnutathome's creative startup tips. The TV is a 2007 vintage LG, and the HR20 is about the same age. Maybe it's a combination of the two old pieces? We'll see. Thanks to all for the tips!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Your LG then should be HDMI 1.2 I found most of my issues on 1.1 but . . . TV should have some provision for a memory card of some type from then. Check for firmware updates.

DirectTV recently added the HDCP to the premiums i never had these issues with my H10s or HR20s back then.

HDMI has come a long way in stability since those days.

Don "hope you get it operating as you like" Bolton



rdalrymple said:


> I have swapped receivers and had success, but I will certainly try component cables. If that's not the fix I'll try some of lugnutathome's creative startup tips. The TV is a 2007 vintage LG, and the HR20 is about the same age. Maybe it's a combination of the two old pieces? We'll see. Thanks to all for the tips!


----------



## rdalrymple (Aug 22, 2007)

The component cables work, but with an interesting twist. Simply connecting the cables and switching inputs wasn't enough. That resulted in a message on screen, "Your TV does not support this program's content protection. Replacing the TV's HDMI cable with component cables will allow you to view the program." Unplugging the HDMI cable then allowed playback. It would have been nice of the box to display that message when I was on HDMI only!



> . . TV should have some provision for a memory card of some type from then. Check for firmware updates.


I will do this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just guessing here but I suspect the TV supports HDCP it was part of the initial HDMI spec after all. What I believe is happening is a handshake error which I described the fun and games I went through earlier. The fact that you didn't get "not supported" error running straight HDMI adds some weight (in my mind) to the handshake issue but as a subscriber I suspect the why is a long way behind having it just work so. . .

Glad it is operable! 

PQ may be slightly lower but perhaps not even noticeably so as back in the early days of HDMI the TV manufacturers had a pretty good processing layer around the component inputs as it was still the mainstream out in the wild. It has proper bandwidth to transfer 1080p signals BUT most all of the manufacturers forced HDMI to win over the market by only implementing to 1080i on component I still have several devices in my home that will do 1080p on component but since I have updated HDMI now I have ditched component.

In your current set up you will not be able to do VOD in 1080p (it will still do 1080i though). If all of that is mumbo jumbo then what you have should be more than fine for you going forward.

Don "I swear HDMI used to stand for 'Hardly Does Match Inputs' it's really stable now though" Bolton


rdalrymple said:


> The component cables work, but with an interesting twist. Simply connecting the cables and switching inputs wasn't enough. That resulted in a message on screen, "Your TV does not support this program's content protection. Replacing the TV's HDMI cable with component cables will allow you to view the program." Unplugging the HDMI cable then allowed playback. It would have been nice of the box to display that message when I was on HDMI only!
> 
> I will do this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lugnutathome said:


> In your current set up you will not be able to do VOD in 1080p (it will still do 1080i though). If all of that is mumbo jumbo then what you have should be more than fine for you going forward.
> 
> Don "I swear HDMI used to stand for 'Hardly Does Match Inputs' it's really stable now though" Bolton


Which should not be a big deal, as (as least) with DirecTV, there is no discernible difference between these two formats.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rdalrymple said:


> The component cables work, but with an interesting twist. Simply connecting the cables and switching inputs wasn't enough. That resulted in a message on screen, "Your TV does not support this program's content protection. Replacing the TV's HDMI cable with component cables will allow you to view the program." Unplugging the HDMI cable then allowed playback. It would have been nice of the box to display that message when I was on HDMI only!
> 
> I will do this. Thanks for the help!


I posted this type problem more than a year ago. At that time I talked to a tech at DTV and he pointed out to me that you will get this message with the HDMI and Component cables ran from the DTV receiver and to the TV at the same time.
Be sure to totally remove the HDMI cable from both ends as they do carry a small amount of electricity thru them and could possibly cause a shorting problem.


----------

